# I need a miracle rub for ribs...



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok, here's the deal.  Jeanine and I are having our folks up this weekend for some steaks and ribs.  My dad is bringing my 95 year old grandmother up with him.  

With everyone that's coming, I need to come up with a rub that's:

1) Not too salty (blood pressure)
2) Not too sweet (diabetes)
3) Not too spicy (am assuming pepper content)

Luckily, I only need this for one rack of ribs.  I was thinking of just a little salt, black pepper, brown sugar, paprika... 

The other three racks will have a little more punch to them, but I don't want Grandma spitting flames or keeling over.

Any suggestions for a tame rub that helps to accent the flavor would be appreciated!

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bill


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jun 19, 2008)

You should check out Jeff's rub (moderator of this site). 

http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-na...ub-recipe.html

Not only is it the best (and can be adjusted to your specs above) but you help keep this site up and running for all of us. Good luck!


----------



## seboke (Jun 19, 2008)

Definitely I would recommend Jeff's rub.  You can alter it as you see fit for Grams, but you'll be glad you purchased it for soooooo many other things!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Bill!
My pops is 83, and if I tried to get him to eat ribs he would kill me...(I actually will have to chainsaw the vision of him eatin' ribs out of my mind now) Is Grandma gonna want to sink her teeth into ribs? 
With that said....Try a little salt, pepper and then smoke them with Jack Daniels wood chips...When I do my ribs this way everyone loves them, I have even converted the hardcore bbq sauce, rib eating neighbors & their kids! YUMMY!!


----------



## jfoust (Jun 19, 2008)

I second that! Just bought it myself and used it on a butt last weekend. Adjusting it to lower the heat just a little would be perfect!


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks all... and I will eventually be picking up Jeff's recipes, but unfortunately, when I play with the spices, I do it according to my tastes (which are geared more towards the hot-n-spicy).  I could probably tell if I came up with a version that tasted bad, but not sure I'd know a good version without some pepper to it... LOL

I'm basically just looking to see if anyone else encountered the same type restrictions and had something that worked.

And thanks, BBQGoddess... that sounds good, but will have to omit the JD chips this time.  I've got some hickory chunks with some apple and maple chips for this weekend.  I'll have to put them on the shopping list though. As far as G'Ma wanting ribs, Pops said when he mentioned it, she had said she wanted to try some :)


----------



## walking dude (Jun 19, 2008)

i know Jeff's rub is for ribs....(Jeff's naked rib rub recipe), but i like it better on my boston butts, not my ribs........so i also am interested in another rub recipe.........


----------



## flash (Jun 19, 2008)

I vote for Jeff's also. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






For something different...


*MDMâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s FINGER LICKINâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] RIB RUB 
**Dry Ingredientsâ€“Only
*1/3 Cup granulated sugar
1/3 Cup brown sugar
3 tspn. Old Bay Seasoning (sh-h-h, secret ingredient of*MDM*)
6 Tbspns. Kosher Salt or Coarse Mediterranean Sea Salt
Â¼ tspn. of paprika
1 tspn. dry mustard powder
*
*
1 Tbspn. garlic salt
1 Tbspn. dried onion
1Tbspn. dried basil
2 tbspn ground black pepper


----------



## heapomeat (Jun 19, 2008)

I also recommend Jeffs rub, I use it on 85% of smoking goods that I do......

So make up 2 batches of Jeffs rub, one 8 stars hot, one 2 stars hot, and do up a couple racks of ribs, one for the heat eaters, one for the old geezers.

Most old people also don't eat very large portions, so keep that in mind for how you want to split your racks up.  Maybe cut one in half for the mild crowd.  Then tease them with one rib of the hot stuff.


----------



## crockadale (Jun 19, 2008)

Although Jeff rub is great I think you looking for a basic bland rub.

The basic ingredients Brown sugar, garlic powder, onion powder, salt, peper and whatever. You can play with these and come up with a decent rub, not to salty and not too sweet. Use your imagnation you can do it.


----------



## ncdodave (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm type 1 diabetic and accidentally stumbled onto my rib rub and its out of this world! Best of all no sugar! no salt and you can adjust the heat easily heres the best part! its emeril's essence with chipotle powder instead of cayenne and is kick butt on ribs! heres my version!


*Daveâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Chipotle Essence (Creole Seasoning)*

David Herzog

Inspired by Emerilâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Essence found on www.foodnetwork.com at the recipe page
    Â½ c. paprika
    1/3 c. garlic powder
  3 Tbs. black pepper
  3 Tbs. onion powder
  3 Tbs. chipotle pepper
  3 Tbs. dried leaf oregano
  3 Tbs. dried Thyme
  2 Tbs. ground cumin
  1/4 c. kosher salt (optional) I dont add the salt every time


              Combine all ingredients thoroughly and store in an airtight jar or container. Makes about 2 cups. Shake generously onto pork ribs for an out of this world rib seasoning


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow!  Thanks much y'all...  Some great ideas!

Of course, now I want to get a few more racks to try the variations out... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The things we force ourselves to do in the pursuit of perfection...


----------



## heapomeat (Jun 19, 2008)

Playing around with spice variations and different heat strokes for different folks is what it's all about.

Lettuce know how it goes.


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, I kinda mixed-and-matched a bit (after first confirming that everyone was fairly safe with a little salt and sugar 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

Here's what I ended up going with this time... the slab for Grandma just has a light covering and the rest went over the other three slabs:

1/4 cp dk brown sugar
1/4 cp coarse kosher salt
3 Tbs granulated garlic
2 Tbs ground black pepper
2 Tbs paprika
1 Tbs Cumin    (after adding, it seemed a bit much, will cut the amount next time)
2 Tbs onion powder
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp ground mustard

It smelled pretty good and not too spicy.  I think the salt/sugar content should be pretty safe too.

I used the same on all the racks, but on the other three, I also gave a light dusting of Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning.  One's going to be dry, the other two are going to get a little sauce.

Will see how they taste in about 5 hours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again for all the help!

Bill


----------



## richtee (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't forget the mop sauce... my recipe <omitting the excess salt> is a half cup cider vinegar, half cup bourbon, a tbsp onion powder, and a tbsp red pepper flake. Mix and heat with a tablespoon of butter for a few min to meld flavors. Cooking will kill the heat of the pepper and leave some flavor. Mop after your rub has set on the ribs, every 45 to an hour.


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL... yea... I had thought of it, but the only demand my dad made, was very light on the vinegar.  Plus we don't have any bourbon at the moment. 

I'm going tame with apple juice spritzing this time.

I had actually thought about coming up with a margarita-based rub/spritz for next time though (when it's just Jeanine and I and there are no other concerns to have to cover).

Thanks tho!

Bill


----------



## richtee (Jun 21, 2008)

The vinegar does not really "taste" like vinegar. It's main use is tenderizing the meat when used as a mop. It does add a SLIGHT twang, but it's not like a pickled egg or anything. And the bourbon, unlike the clear liquors- adds a bit of a "malty sweetness" that ya can't get with sugar.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jun 21, 2008)

Rich, I've never used a mop so have a "beginner" question. I've seen the hardware (mops) at Lowe's and wondering how do you apply the mop without the rub washing away?


----------



## richtee (Jun 21, 2008)

You GENTLY mop... Ummm dab? it on. And only start mopping AFTER the rub has set...err..dried..onto the meat.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jun 21, 2008)

Got it. So after the first hour or so it should be "set" and ready for the first dose? Thanks.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 21, 2008)

That and Rich is addicted to bourbon! I hope you aren't using the MM on your mops?


----------



## ron50 (Jun 21, 2008)

You can also achieve the same thing with a spray bottle and spritz the meat. hard to do with a mop with large spices like cbp or garlic pieces ut it works okay.


----------

